# ELE Holiday Overhead



## Signkitty (Nov 3, 2022)

I do not have the instructions, they are not on workbench.  Please if anyone has a copy they could post I would be in your debt.


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 5, 2022)

I haven't even received the Tech overhead yet. Missing some of the Food & Bev and Style overheads too.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 6, 2022)

Green banner first


----------



## Signkitty (Nov 8, 2022)

Thank you for the picture, does the remote really hang from the button inserts?  Also do you remember the wire lengths.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 9, 2022)

instructions


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Nov 9, 2022)

This is what I love about this forum.


----------

